# Maintaining Relaxed hair?



## SkepticalAngel (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, i really need to know how to maintain my relaxed hair its really brittle since ive washed it, I roller set my hair yesterday and now its really brittle i don't know why, i have been doing it for years, but all of a sudden this time it has been really bad

I use pantene women of color shampoo and i use a conditioner V05 moisture soak then i use motions leave in conditioner.

What else can i do ?

thanks


----------



## katrosier (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi ..When you relax do you overlap your relaxers or relax new growth only? Also , do you use a no lye relaxer? As for your shampoo I'd switch to a sulphate free one ( like creme of nature for example) and use it only when your hair is really DIRTY. You'll find that washing your hair with conditioner is enough on most days. Please give me more info so I can try and help


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SkepticalAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, i really need to know how to maintain my relaxed hair its really brittle since ive washed it, I roller set my hair yesterday and now its really brittle i don't know why, i have been doing it for years, but all of a sudden this time it has been really badI use *pantene women of color shampoo* and i use a conditioner V05 moisture soak then i use *motions leave in conditioner*.

What else can i do ?

thanks

Those two are your culprits right there. Do not use them. These two products have been blasted left and right by many people, including myself. Pantene WoC in particular is exceedingly mediocre.
Stay away from anything that has mineral oil. That is public enemy #1. Stay away from sulfates in shampoo. Stay away from "cones" (silicones--- ex: dimethicone)

The minute I followed that advice, I have had only success with my own hair. That is all I can recommend right now.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 24, 2007)

The best product for damaged hair after getting it relax is the whole Optimum Care line. It will make your hair feel and look better after the first use!






I suggest the shampoo, the conditioner, and the style cream. You will see a difference!!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to agree with Nox. Rollersetting with Motions always lead to me having tangles when I was relaxed.

The best thing to do now is do a deep moisturizing treatment as soon as possible and use a moisturizing leave-in. Do you have to rollerset? If not, maybe trip wrapping for a night or two to give your hair a rest and then go back to your normal routine.


----------



## dafilli (Oct 26, 2007)

hot oil treatments will do u good and hair mayonase then u might have to get a little ghetto and wrap ur hair up in some plastic so it can really soak in for a while.

and yes pantene is super bad for hair, it has a lot of silicone in their products, which isnt good for your hair, especially in large doses.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those two are your culprits right there. Do not use them. These two products have been blasted left and right by many people, including myself. Pantene WoC in particular is exceedingly mediocre.
Stay away from anything that has mineral oil. That is public enemy #1. Stay away from sulfates in shampoo. Stay away from "cones" (silicones--- ex: dimethicone)

The minute I followed that advice, I have had only success with my own hair. That is all I can recommend right now.

Hi Nox:
Thanks for sharing the *great* advice.


----------



## monniej (Oct 29, 2007)

you might want to try a deep conditioner. i like queen helene cholestrol and the old fashioned heat cap.

i do have to say that i like the pantene prov conditioner for woc. it leaves my hair soft and tangle free. i would definitely skip the shampoo, though.

do you use a leave in conditioner when you wet set?


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

you need to start deep conditioning. Relaxed hair needs extra strength and moisture and deep conditioners go beyond the hair surface and into the hair shaft. You may want to switch between protein and moisturizing conditioners to give your hair some balance.

I particularly like Organic Root stimulator Hair Mayo (protein) and Replenishing Conditioner (moisturizing).

Also you should incorporate the use of a daily moisturizer. ORS is my brand of choice for this again.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 3, 2007)

Deep condition, deep condition, deep condition!

Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Conditioner and Elasta QP DPR-11 are both miracle workers for dry brittle hair. If breakage is a problem, do a protein treatment. For minor breakage Ultra-Sheen Duo Tex works great. For major breakage, you should do an Aphogee Treatment.

Oh, and you might want to try a chelating shampoo to remove calcium and mineral deposits if you live in a hard water area. HTH

ETA: I have reviewed all of the products I mentioned except the Aphogee treatment.


----------

